# [MATÉRIEL] Vos avis sur des boitiers et ventilos  ...

## man in the hill

Salut,

Je cherche un boitier silencieux et un ventilo silencieux et je pense qu'il y a parmi vous certains qui ont trouvé des solutions acceptables pour réduire le bruit ...

Pour l'instant le boitier serait plûtot une Antec p180 sans alim (j'ai déjà une alim silencieuse) .... 

Donnez-moi vos avis  ....

Merci,

@ +

----------

## CryoGen

Les ventilos d'Enermax sont bien silencieux aussi  :Wink: 

Sinon y'a les papst (je suis pas sur du nom) et noiseblocker... on rentre dans le domaine du geek/jacky ^_^

----------

## Ezka

Papst c'est trés bien en principe, pour ta tour, en alu et ss grille sur les bords c'est mieux pour le bruit, mais fait attention aux petits ventilo des CM, CG et proc qui font souvent un bordel pas croyable.

----------

## Tanki

j'ai le p180 et je peux dire une chose

avec 5 ventilos tournant au minimum dans la tour fermée, j'ai un silence total

au point que des fois je me demande si la machine à démarré

je n'ai pas de ventilateur sur ma CG donc le bruit est considérablement réduit compte tenu des solutions actives de refroidissement existantes aujourd'hui

le ventilateur de mon processeur est celui fourni avec ce dernier

et mon alim est une FSP 500W vraiment silencieuse

quant au boitier, c'est une merveille de discrétion et de classe 

antec fourni des pads en silicone pour éviter les vibrations dues au disques

la top classe en somme

un peu cher mais il vaut vraiment le coup  :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Je cherche un boitier silencieux et un ventilo silencieux et je pense qu'il y a parmi vous certains qui ont trouvé des solutions acceptables pour réduire le bruit ...
> 
> @ +

 

Bonjour,

ma conf "silence"

comme boitier---------------------un Antec    Sonata---------------> env 120¤

pour le cpu ( P4 3.6G )--------un zalman CNPS7700-Cu----> env  50 ¤

pour la CG ( NV PCI 6600 )--un zalman ZM80A-HP--------> env  30¤

ceci tourne avec juste un très léger souffle depuis 2 ans 

A+:jlp

rem ce sont les tarifs d'époques

la notion de souffle est relative aux zoreilles de 47 ans

----------

## titoucha

Pour le boitier l'Antec est un très bon choix, pour le ventilateur je te conseille les Noctuas, c'est du très bon matériel, meilleur encore que les Papst. 

Noctua

----------

## Enlight

Ouais alors noiseblocker ça mériterait de s'appeler noisemaker honnetement.

J'avais un S4 (qui a explosé en plein mprime pendant mon absence   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) ben c'était un sèche cheveux.

Là j'ai 3 S2 dont un seul qui tourne en permanence, je supporte plus.

Le SE2 était pas mal.

----------

## ercete

mes 0.02 centimes :

Quand j'ai acheté mon PC, j'ai fait gaffe à prendre un boitier silencieux un antec, et un ventilo silencieux (zalmann je crois)

ben finalement, j'ai fait le boulet parce que c'est ma carte graphique qui fait le plus de bruit

donc mon avis c'est : penses aussi à prendre une carte graphique silencieuse, MSI sont pas mal pour ca...

Bon bien entendu faut y mettre le prix :s

----------

## anigel

Antec Sonata 2 chez moi et au bureau   :Arrow:   silence total (attention toutefois : au début, ces boitiers étaient livrés avec des alims "défectueuses" qui emettaient un sifflement insupportable - Antec assure le SAV sans aucun souci, le problème est connu, il n'ont fait aucune difficulté pour mes 2 tours).

CPU : X2 3800+ avec ventilo d'origine   :Arrow:  silence total

carte vidéo et carte mère avec refroidissement fanless   :Arrow:   silence total

disques durs seagate   :Arrow:   silence (quasi) total

Au final : écran en veille, je suis incapable de dire si ma machine est allumée ou non. Seuls les disques dur, lorsqu'ils sont vraiment sollicités (emerge...) me font savoir si la machine est "on" ou "off".

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour une config avec un seul DD bruyant à calfeutrer (un seul "coffre" coffre suspendu et isolé, après c'est du classique), j'ai monté pour mon paternel une bestiole à partir de boitier Artic Cooling (bon, et tout les composants à ventilation autre que boîtier revisités).

Ca ne te conviendra pas car les alims sont fournies (dommage, des Seasonics tunées côté soufflerie), mais c'est vraiment quelque chose, au niveau des flux d'air (cf divers tests élogieux sur le net)... 

Résultat identique à Anigel, il faut regarder les loupiottes pour se rassurer.

----------

## Oupsman

Les textorm DBkiller sont sympa aussi comme ventilos. Mais c'est clair que les boitiers les plus silencieux ont déjà été cités, avec une nette préférence pour le P180 d'antec.

----------

## man in the hill

Merci à tous pour vos suggestions   :Cool:   et j'opte déjà pour le boitier Antec p180 et ensuite le ventilo , je verrais mais mon soucis c'est vraiment le ventilo de mon chipset qui fait un "boucan" énorme   :Twisted Evil:   ...

Thanks !

@ +

----------

## E11

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Merci à tous pour vos suggestions    et j'opte déjà pour le boitier Antec p180 et ensuite le ventilo , je verrais mais mon soucis c'est vraiment le ventilo de mon chipset qui fait un "boucan" énorme    ...

 

Il existe des radiateurs pour se genre de chose mieu conçu et qui ne demande pas de ventilo. Ils ne sont pas cher d'ailleurs normalement. ( des marques comme Zalman font ça  :Wink: ) 

Sinon, tout vrai geek qui se respect, fouillerai après un vieu radiateur (de p1 par expl) et l'adapterait dessus ! (c'est ce que j'ai fait pour mon ancienne carte graphique et grâce à ça elle chauffait beaucoup moins et faisait beaucoup moins de bruit ! )

PS : Sinon, il existe une solution très efficasse pour ne pas avoir de problème de bruit   :Rolling Eyes:   :Mr. Green:  Mettre tout son ordi dans un aquarium remplit d'huile   :Laughing:  => Efficasse, pas cher,... mais pas très estétique et surtout pas très pratique quand on veut changer une pièce... mais au moins plus besoin de friteuse !  :Razz:  lol

Bon d'accord, je =>

----------

## titoucha

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Il existe des radiateurs pour se genre de chose mieu conçu et qui ne demande pas de ventilo. Ils ne sont pas cher d'ailleurs normalement. ( des marques comme Zalman font ça ) 

 

Pas possible sur certaines cartes mères, car le chipset se trouve juste sous la carte graphique, il faut donc un refroidisseur très plat ou a caloduc pour déporter le radiateur.

----------

## Enlight

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CPU : X2 3800+ avec ventilo d'origine   silence total
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  soi on a pas la même ouïe, soit c'estune blague??? tu parles de cette saloperie qui tourne à 3100 tours/mn par défaut et qui tout powernow qu'elle soit s'écroule si on veut tomber sous les 2800 tours/mn????? ça déchire les tympans tu veux dire!!!!

----------

## titoucha

Ce n'est pas obligatoirement faux, à une époque AMD fournissait sur ces processeurs haut de gamme un refroidisseur avec des caloducs qui était de très bonne facture et donc le ventilateur ne tournait pas au maximum, par contre maintenant il te donne un vrai rasoir, le ventilateur tourne toujours à fond tellement le refroidisseur est mauvais, c'est un simple bloc aluminium avec quelques fentes.

----------

## Enlight

En fait mon proco je l'ai jamais vu franchir les 42 degrés, le truc c'est qu'a 2800 comme a 3100, on est bien au dessus de ce qui me parrait acceptable.

----------

## titoucha

C'est vrai qu'on peut faire mieux.

Mais bon, les anciens étaient corrects, pour les nouveaux AMD ferait mieux de ne pas en mettre et de baisser le prix d'autant.

----------

## zeuss1414

Ben moi j'ai mon fixe qui est vraiment full silencieux.

j'ai : 

- Boitier Antec P150

- 7600GS Silent Asus (refroidissement passif)

- Gigabyte DS3 (refroidissement passif)

- C2D E6300 avec ventillo d'origine.

Et avec ca c'est 0 bruit mais faut pas pousser le ventillo arrière de boitier a fond car sinon il est bruiyant. En position silence ou moyenne on ne l'entend pas.

Sinon pour le proc j'ai le ventillo d'origine mais comme les C2D ne chauffe pas il tourne pas beaucoup donc c'est cool.   :Cool: 

Pour le boitier le P150 est nikel car il est vendu avec une super alim et du coup sont prix devient super interressant.

----------

## kopp

Le C2D ne chauffe pas ? Faut pas pousser non plus. Je t'assure qu'après 3h de compile d'OOo, j'avais les doigts bien au chaud sur le portable, ce qui n'est étrangement pas le cas quand il ne compile pas.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben atta, on parle de vraies machines silencieuses et bien refroidies, là, pas de portable  :Razz: 

Un C2D (Conroe, pas Merom donc) avec le ventilo d'origine est silencieux, même pendant les compilations, si on règle bien le seuil de décollage du ventilo (qui est progressif). En le mettant à 54°C sur mon E6600, ben pfiout, c'est souffle léger  :Smile: .

----------

## kopp

Attends, un Merom, il devrait pas moins chauffer que le Conroe, ou a pire, autant ?

----------

## zeuss1414

Ben ecoute moi mon C2D sur mon fixe depasse rarement les 55 degre et encore c'est quand j'abuse avec du genre une compilation local plus disctcc .... a mon avis c'est le système de refroidissement du portable qu'il faut remettre en cause pas le proc

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Attends, un Merom, il devrait pas moins chauffer que le Conroe, ou a pire, autant ?

 

Et bien on dirait que le TDP des Conroe est à 65W, celui des Merom normaux à 34W. Et il faut ajouter le nombres plus importants d'états transitoires en fréquence/voltage pour le Merom (enfin là, je suis pas sûr, ya un thread sur ce point que j'ai fait remonté).

----------

## titoucha

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> - Boitier Antec P150

 

+1 Il est vraiment très bien ce boitier et en plus je le trouve très classe, le système de montage des disques durs avec des élastiques est vraiment le must pour ne plus les entendre, j'ai monté un PC multimédia avec celui-ci.

----------

## PabOu

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   
> 
> CPU : X2 3800+ avec ventilo d'origine  :arrow: silence total
> 
>  
> ...

 

Je crois qu'anigel voulait dire qu'avec son ventilo d'origine, une fois qu'il ferme le capot de sa tour ----> silence total.

----------

## Enlight

Ah! faudra que je ferme ma tour ce sera pt'et plus acceptable. Quoique le PC de ma soeur, même les trippes à l'air il fait pas de bruit.

----------

## papedre

Concernant le silence de fonctionnement, il faut savoir que le bruit depend vraiment de la vitesse de rotation des ventillos. 

Donc pour avoir un systeme silencieux (et bien refroidi), il vaux mieux avoir les ventillos les plus gros (pour une meme vitesse de rotation, tu as un flux d'air plus important). Je te conseille donc surtout de prendre un boitier qui permette de mettre des ventillateurs de 120mm. 

Ensuite, je ne trouve pas que les ventillateurs 'silencieux' que tu trouves dans le commerce soit très performant. Ils permettent juste pour une tension de 12V, d'avoir une vitesse de rotation plus faible (en plus, ils sont généralement super cher). En plus, en cas de grosse chaleur, tu as aucun moyen des les faire tourner plus vite J'ai donc préféré opter pour une solution de rhéobus, qui permet de faire moduler la vitesse de rotation de tes ventillos en facade(par contre, si tu prends des ventillos silencieux avec cela, ca n'a aucun interet car la vitesse de rotation est déjà très faible).

Concernant le ventirad de CPU, meme conseille, choisi un qui te permette de monter des ventillateurs les plus gros possible (Noctua, TermalRight, ou Zalhman). 

Ensuite, dernier point, les sources de bruit les plus importante sont les petits ventillateurs (donc qui tournent hyper vite) situé sur la carte mère (chipset) ou sur la carte graphique, et là malheureusement, tu peux juste te fier au critique des autres acheteurs. 

A+

----------

## Farnsworth

J'ai un textorm 6A19 et il est vraiment tres bien ce boitier pour vraiment pas cher (une cinquantaine d'euros a l'epoque, aujourd'hui je sais pas s'il se fait encore):

- 2 emplacements 12cm (1 avant et 1 arriere)

- disques durs dans cage amovible et montage avec silentblocs

- filtre a poussiere a l'avant du boitier (ca permet de garder l'interieur propre et donc de ne pas reduire les perfs de tes differents radiateurs)

- emplacements 5"1/4 sur rails

- un emplacement pour ranger la boite qui contient les vis et les rails (ca c'est l'argument ultime  :Very Happy:  )

voila, puis tout le reste qui fait que ce boitier est vraiment un bon compromis silence/prix.

apres bien sur il faut investir dans de bons ventilos, dissipateurs et alim.

Pour le ventilo de chipset sur la carte mere, zalmann vend un petit radiateur (fanless) qui fonctionne tres bien.

En general les solutions d'origne sur les cartes graphiques sont a remplacer (aujourd'hui certains constructeurs font des efforts et pensent a nos oreilles  :Wink:  mais ils ne sont pas nombreux).

Perso ma machine n'est pas toute neuve mais elle est montee avec ce boitier et deux enermax 12cms sous voltes, mon xp2500+ recoit un SLK900A et un S2 sous volte, les disques sont plutot silencieux (hitachi T7K250) et l'alim est une fortron 350W, juste ma carte graphique remplacee recemment fait un barrouf pas possible (6600Gt gainward), je regrette presque mon ancienne TI4200 et son systeme de refroidissement fanless zalmann.

----------

## widan

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Pas possible sur certaines cartes mères, car le chipset se trouve juste sous la carte graphique, il faut donc un refroidisseur très plat ou a caloduc pour déporter le radiateur.

 

Quand le chipset est mal placé, il y a celui-là (Thermalright HR-05-SLI), ça donne ça une fois monté.

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>    soi on a pas la même ouïe, soit c'estune blague??? tu parles de cette saloperie qui tourne à 3100 tours/mn par défaut et qui tout powernow qu'elle soit s'écroule si on veut tomber sous les 2800 tours/mn????? ça déchire les tympans tu veux dire!!!!

 

Comme dit précédemment, ça dépend quel rad box tu as... Il y en a au moins 3 différents (voir ici), et la version "de base" (juste un rad en alu avec un ventilo Delta de 70mm) n'est pas très discrète.

 *papedre wrote:*   

> Ensuite, dernier point, les sources de bruit les plus importante sont les petits ventillateurs (donc qui tournent hyper vite) situé sur la carte mère (chipset) ou sur la carte graphique, et là malheureusement, tu peux juste te fier au critique des autres acheteurs.

 

Les fabricants de cartes mères font des efforts pour les chipsets sur les CM récentes. Pour les cartes graphiques le refroidissement d'origine est hélas rarement discret.

----------

## Scullder

 *E11 wrote:*   

> PS : Sinon, il existe une solution très efficasse pour ne pas avoir de problème de bruit    Mettre tout son ordi dans un aquarium remplit d'huile   => Efficasse, pas cher,... mais pas très estétique et surtout pas très pratique quand on veut changer une pièce... mais au moins plus besoin de friteuse !  lol

 

Bah si tu fais que ça, j'ai vu des test et l'huile chauffe petit à petit en continu, enfin, normal quoi... Je laisserai pas tourner un PC comme ça sans surveillance :p

Perso mon PC, c'est une horreur niveau bruit :

- trois disques durs (un qui vibre, silencieux à la base mais les trois en train de gratter en même temps, ça s'entend)

- lecteur dvd qui vibre (bzzzzzzzzzz, ça vient de la façade du plateau)

- ventilo amd de base (bruit de turbine à 5500rpm)

- ventilo carte graph

- ventilo d'alim bruyant (couvre le bruit du ventilo cpu à 2500rpm).

- le tout fait vibrer la façade droite du boîter (que je calle pour ne plus l'entendre)

Avant j'avais un CRT qui sifflait seulement en 85Hz et plus sur des images claires o_O

Bref, je laisse tomber pour le silence moi, d'ailleurs ça me dérange pas :p

Si on veut vraiment avoir du silencieux, faut s'occuper de tout (le moindre bruit ressortira beaucoup plus, sera plus identifiable et non couvert (donc bruit non régulier et ça c'est le mal pour la concentration) si le reste est silencieux) et prévoir un bon budget à ce moment là o_O

Y'a des cartes graph/alim fanless aussi, ça je l'envisage un jour, mais je sais pas ce que ça vaut niveau fiabilité sur le long, étant donné que ça chauffe quand même beaucoup ces machins.

----------

## titoucha

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> Y'a des cartes graph/alim fanless aussi, ça je l'envisage un jour, mais je sais pas ce que ça vaut niveau fiabilité sur le long, étant donné que ça chauffe quand même beaucoup ces machins.

 

J'en ai une de marque Yesico elle a une puissance de 480W, je dois dire qu'elle fonctionne très bien et j'en suis content, la seule chose génante c'est le prix.   :Mr. Green: 

 *widam wrote:*   

> Quand le chipset est mal placé, il y a celui-là (Thermalright HR-05-SLI), ça donne ça une fois monté. 

 

C'est exactement à ça que je pensais, par contre ils ne sont pas facile à trouver.

----------

## Pixys

Solution extreme quoiqu'encore onéreuse: le watercooling. D'aucun diront que ça fait geek cependant c'est sacrement efficace. Il faut aussi penser que les disques durs sata font (normalement)  moins de bruit que les ide.

Sans allez necessairement jusqu'au watercooling qui présente quand même quelques inconvénients, je pense qu'il faut privilégier les solutions fanless (alim, refroidissement du cpu) mais il faut pouvoir les caser ce qui n'est pas toujours évident. Fervent adapte du Zalman, j'avoue que si ils sont sacrément efficace niveau refroidissement (le mien ventilerait presque ma chambre  :Wink:  ) on fait aujourd'hui beaucoup mieux niveau bruit.

Le gros pb à mon avis c'est les lecteurs optiques et..........la disquette loooooooool

----------

## anigel

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> soi on a pas la même ouïe, soit c'estune blague??? tu parles de cette saloperie qui tourne à 3100 tours/mn par défaut et qui tout powernow qu'elle soit s'écroule si on veut tomber sous les 2800 tours/mn????? ça déchire les tympans tu veux dire!!!!

 

Tu me fais peur... Mais non : on me confirme que l'on entend pas mon boîtier, ça ne vient donc pas de moi ^^.

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Je crois qu'anigel voulait dire qu'avec son ventilo d'origine, une fois qu'il ferme le capot de sa tour ----> silence total.

 

Euh, non, même pas : mon boîtier est ouvert à l'heure où je vous parle, et je n'entends pas mon ventilo.

----------

## Enlight

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   soi on a pas la même ouïe, soit c'estune blague??? tu parles de cette saloperie qui tourne à 3100 tours/mn par défaut et qui tout powernow qu'elle soit s'écroule si on veut tomber sous les 2800 tours/mn????? ça déchire les tympans tu veux dire!!!! 
> 
> Tu me fais peur... Mais non : on me confirme que l'on entend pas mon boîtier, ça ne vient donc pas de moi ^^.
> 
> 

 

Ouaip a priori d'après ce qu'on dit les autres on a pas été gatés pareil   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Solution extreme quoiqu'encore onéreuse: le watercooling. D'aucun diront que ça fait geek cependant c'est sacrement efficace.

 

Le refroidissement par eau n'est pas obligatoirement plus silencieux, il y a les ventilateurs pour refroidir les radiateurs et on retombe comme pour le refroidissement par air sur le choix du ventilateur.

Tu as aussi des refroidissements à eau passifs, plus de ventilateur, le top pour le bruit, mais ils ne refroidissent pas mieux que les meilleurs refroidisseurs à air.

Par contre dans touts les cas de refroidissement par eau, il y a une chose que peut de gens pensent à prendre en compte au niveau bruit lors de l'achat, c'est la pompe, et oui ça peut faire pas mal de bruit ces petites choses.Last edited by titoucha on Wed Nov 15, 2006 1:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yoyo

Sinon, il y a ces boîtiers : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00036032.html et http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00028621.html. Enfin là c'est la carte bleue qui risque de chauffer ...   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Oupsman

Comme alimentation ultra silencieuse sans faire chauffer la CB, je vous conseille celle-ci : http://www.grosbill.com/fr/informatique/alimentation/15701/alimentation%20LC%20LC6550%20-%20550W%20-%20Ultra-Silencieuse%2012cm

Celle que j'ai dans mon serveur : ultra silencieuse, performante, stable. D'ailleurs, je crois que je vais investir pour la même dans mon second serveur  :Mr. Green:  aïe chérie pas sur la tête

----------

## kwenspc

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Sinon, il y a ces boîtiers : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00036032.html et http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00028621.html. Enfin là c'est la carte bleue qui risque de chauffer ...  

 

Ah oui ça fait mal au c...   :Shocked: 

Ce thread est interessant, je pense que je prendrais un Antec P180 du coup :p (quand je me referais un pc...quand j'aurais des sous... quand je saurais ce que le "quand" signifie...)

----------

## E11

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> Y'a des cartes graph/alim fanless aussi, ça je l'envisage un jour, mais je sais pas ce que ça vaut niveau fiabilité sur le long, étant donné que ça chauffe quand même beaucoup ces machins.

 

Comme toujours, il y a des cartes qui résiste bien et d'autres moins bien, mais personnellement, une de mes anciennes cartes graphiques, une GeForce 2 mx (oui cet ancêtre là...), on lui a enlevé dès le début son petit radiateur-ventilo et elle tourne toujours depuis comme un charme ! Sans jamais freeze, ... et pourtant elle chauffait quand même pas mal et je jouais assez souvent avec ! D'ailleurs, elle tourne toujours à l'heure actuel malgré qu'elle soit plus toute jeune  :Razz:  ! (c'est une dure à cuire  :Razz:  lol)

----------

## papedre

Ensuite, ca depend aussi pas mal de l'usage. 

Pour mon serveur (je joue pas, j'ai pas d'ecran ...), j'ai pris une solution toute faite, soit un Pundit.

J'ai mis dessus des disques Hitachi (très bon silence), le ventillo du procésseur se règle automatiquement (avec un céléron pas très rapide, il chauffe pas trop, donc il tourne au mini), et j'ai uniquement la carte graphique intégré. 

Résultat, pour un prix modeste, j'ai un serveur moins bruyant que ma station que j'ai equippé a prix d'or (pour jouer) en silence.

----------

## El_Goretto

Je pense bien que d'ici peu, avec un peu de bidouille, tous les linuxiens qui jouent aussi (surtout sous un autre OS, damned) vont avoir leur serveur perso d'un côté (avec que des pièces de récup') qui tourne 24/24, et de l'autre la centrale nucléaire sur pieds de caoutchouc, avec la carte graphique qui pompe autant que 2 fois la config serveur (et je parle pas des tuyères de refroidissement...). Pensez à débrancher le frigo, chaufffage et tout autre appareil électique quand vous allumez le PC "pour jouer"...

----------

## _Seth_

J'avais vu une solution qui m'avais semblé pas trop mal en trainant sur le web. Un boîte qui commercialise une "moquette" adhésive et anti-bruit : tu achètes 1 m2 de leur produit, tu le découpes en morceaux que tu colles dans ta tour. Il me semble qu'un dev gentoo expliquait que cela avait bien réduit les dB de sa machine (sur planet.gentoo.org, je crois). Mais évidemment, c'est intéressant seulement si ce revêtement te coute moins cher qu'un boîtier bien conçu  :Wink: 

----------

## ultrabug

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Antec Sonata 2 chez moi et au bureau    silence total (attention toutefois : au début, ces boitiers étaient livrés avec des alims "défectueuses" qui emettaient un sifflement insupportable - Antec assure le SAV sans aucun souci, le problème est connu, il n'ont fait aucune difficulté pour mes 2 tours).
> 
> CPU : X2 3800+ avec ventilo d'origine   silence total
> 
> carte vidéo et carte mère avec refroidissement fanless    silence total
> ...

 

Exactement pareil et un silence insoutenable   :Laughing: 

----------

## papedre

Mouaif, 

justement, j'ai mis ca dans ma station !! 

Mis a part augmenter considérable le poids du PC quand je veux le transporter, ca ne reduit pas considerablement le bruit.

Par contre, si vous avez des conseils pour changer/adapter/démanteler... le ventillateur de la carte graphique, je suis preneur, car de temps en temps, le ventillo rentre en résonance, et emet un BIIIIIIIIP affolant !!! Mais il faudrait quand meme un truc performant, car le systeme Fanless Zalmahn que j'avais sur ma carte précedente me faisait des Freezes pendant les trop longues sessions de jeux.

----------

## El_Goretto

+1papedre: avant d'avoir un home server, j'avais tenté le célèbre gédicoustic sur mon PC haut de gamme (de l'époque, hein...). Ben c'était pas folichon, malgré un placement minutieux et une double couche partout où c'était possible.

Le poids et les températures ont été les seules valeurs qui ont varié notablement... (et j'ai continué de dormir avec les boules quies)

Vraiment, un système silencieux, çà se fait au fur et à mesure du remplacement des périphériques, ou bien çà se réfléchit mûrement et à l'avance. Rendre une machine silencieuse, c'est plus une perte d'argent et de temps (on appelle çà aussi un passe-temps, suivant le point de vue  :Wink: ).

----------

## titoucha

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Vraiment, un système silencieux, çà se fait au fur et à mesure du remplacement des périphériques, ou bien çà se réfléchit mûrement et à l'avance. Rendre une machine silencieuse, c'est plus une perte d'argent et de temps (on appelle çà aussi un passe-temps, suivant le point de vue ).

 

C'est un passe-temps qui peut te permettre de dormir si ta machine est dans la même pièce que toi.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dapsaille

Serveur = 

1 athlon xp2200 downclocke à 1300mhz pour un max de silence ...

Ventilateur foireux sans nom

disque dur 200 giga maxtor

tout le reste intégré

 résultat 24/24 sans bruit

Machine de guerre=

j'men fout du bruit quand je fraggue ^^

 résultat = pas de bruit oui mais a quel prix

si tu dors avec ta babasse allumée c'est que 1 = c'est un serveur ... donc en theorie si tu as un serveur tu as un chez toi suffisement grand pour pas dormir a coté

2= tu as gentoo sur un 486 et tu veux absolument compiler OoO .... consultes un psy ^^

----------

## Oupsman

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si tu dors avec ta babasse allumée c'est que 1 = c'est un serveur ... donc en theorie si tu as un serveur tu as un chez toi suffisement grand pour pas dormir a coté

 

Même sans forcément dormir à coté, le bruit peut s'avérer génant d'une pièce à l'autre. Même en fermant la porte ...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si tu dors avec ta babasse allumée c'est que 1 = c'est un serveur ... donc en theorie si tu as un serveur tu as un chez toi suffisement grand pour pas dormir a coté
> 
> 

 

FAUX !!! 2 serveurs et une pièce   :Laughing: 

J'ai deux serveurs, un vieux desktop IBM opengl (PIII 500MGhz et 512Mo) qui ne fais aucun bruit, il est pour l'instant en firewall avec une machine virtuelle dessus mais ça rame ( surtout quand les deux gentoos qui sont dessus compilent   :Twisted Evil:  ) et un autre serveur (athlon1800XP boitier Textorm 69U6) qui fait un bordel pas possible mais qui va bientôt remplacer mon IBM car j'en ai marre d'en avoir deux qui tournent en permanence.

Alors je vais acheter deux ventilateurs 120 pour mon boitier Textorm et un rhéobus mais je suis sur que ça ne vas pas allez.

Sinon, quand mes deux portables, mon IBM, la xbox360 et mon projecteur tournent, je n'entend plus le serveur ds le boitier Textorm   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de lire un comparatif sur des ventilateurs 120mm, ils sont testés sur le débit et aussi sur le bruit à différents voltages, c'est ICI

----------

## kwenspc

Pour avoir tenter de rendre silencieux un boitier de base (aluminium, un textorm) avec de bons ventilo (avec poto de réglage vitesse, double roulement etc...) ben au final : pas mal de thune de claquer pour peu de rendement.

Je pense que la meilleur solution reste le boitier prévu pour être silencieux (antec p150/p180 par ex). Ok c'est cher à l'achat mais le résultat est garanti. Qui plus est : il est réutilisable par la suite.

Sinon reste la solution du watercooling. J'ai testé, ça fonctionne. Mais c'est beaucoup plus cher qu'un boitier antec p180  :Wink: 

du moins si on cherche à avoir un refroidissement liquide silencieux et de bonne facture.

----------

## titoucha

J'ai un p150 avec des ventilateurs bas de gamme que j'avais sous la main, bilan pas terrible.

J'ai mis des bons ventilateurs, je ne l'entends plus depuis.

Pour moi, les ventilateurs ont quand même leurs importances.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'ai un p150 avec des ventilateurs bas de gamme que j'avais sous la main, bilan pas terrible.
> 
> J'ai mis des bons ventilateurs, je ne l'entends plus depuis.
> 
> Pour moi, les ventilateurs ont quand même leurs importances.

 

Ouais, si t'as une floppée de Zalman Fan Mate en réserve, ils sont pas bruyant longtemps les ventilos à pas cher  :Smile:  (oui oui, je sais, le rapport débit/bruit tout çà, mais bon, si tu étudies bien le problème, des ventilo pas chers et plusieurs Fanmates, c'est mois cher qu'un ventilo de luxe...)

----------

## titoucha

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Ouais, si t'as une floppée de Zalman Fan Mate en réserve, ils sont pas bruyant longtemps les ventilos à pas cher  (oui oui, je sais, le rapport débit/bruit tout çà, mais bon, si tu étudies bien le problème, des ventilo pas chers et plusieurs Fanmates, c'est mois cher qu'un ventilo de luxe...)

 

J'ai testé le Fan Mate, ça fonctionne mais bon ça fait du câblage en plus et ça j'aime pas   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

